

The Fastest Legal Entity Identifier Lookup Site on the Web - PaulHoule
https://legalentityidentifier.info/lei/lookup/

======
hotgoldminer
This is pretty cool. And freaking fast! Not realizing an LEI is a thing, I
originally expected it to search for any business entity--like a corporation
lookup. Each state has a directory, but it would be cool if someone could pull
together all the states and other relevant/reliable sources.

